# "Proper" Lid Overhang on Blanket/Cedar Chest?



## MadGerman (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey folks,

I've got my blanket all ready for the lid. The one thing that I'm struggling with is the proper amount of overhang for the lid. I've seen some that are only 1/4" or so, and some as much as an inch. For reference, my chest 49" long x 18" wide x 22" deep.

Any help, suggestions, etc. will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Various things to think about. How heavy is the lid? The heavier you need more grip. How thick is the lid? Again, the thicker the more grip you need. Is there a designated lift or handle? If so, then less lip required. Most importantly, how does it look to you? The eye test is essential. You need to be happy with the appearance.

On a trunk that size I would use 3/4" to 1" lip. Good luck and be sure to post!


----------



## MadGerman (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Monte. I am going with a 3/4" lip since the base is 3/4" as well. That will give it a nice balanced look.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

MadGerman…sounds like you have a 3/4" bottom "apron" trim…are you matching that on the top? I personally think that makes it more balanced and it doesn't have to be that wide


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I try for a half inch over hang, but by the time all is said and done it's bound to be somewhat more or less. There are some nice handles for chests and boxes online plus other hardware you could use too.


----------

